# خطير جدا ....لا ترد على الهاتف مطلاقا وهو يشحن



## Mor Antonios (17 فبراير 2009)

*لا تشحن هاتفك طوال الليل *
*و لا تجعلة قريب منك أثناء الشحن*
*لا ترد على الهاتف مطلاقا وهو يشحن*​*هذا الخبر جائني من السويد*​
​*قد حدث منذ بضعة أيام انه كان شاب يشحن جواله بالبيت و أثناء ذلك رن الجوال ثم*
*أمسك به و هو ما زال مركب بالشاحن وبدأ بالتحدث و فى ثوانى ,*
*تدفقت الكهرباء إلى الهاتف بقوتها لخلل ما فصعق الشاب و سقط مغشى عليه وقد*
*أحس أبواه بذلك فهرعا إلى غرفته ليجدوه مغشى عليه و قلبه بالكاد ينبض و أصابعه محروقة*
*فهرعا به إلى أقرب مستشفى و لكن ..........للأسف قد فارق الحياه عند وصوله .*​ 
*أخوانى ... اخواتي .. الهواتف غاية فى الأهمية فى حياتنا اليومية العصرية , لكن على أى حال لابد لنا من توخى الحرص ...... لا تستخدم الهاتف مطلقا و هو متصل بكهرباء المنزل .... ......إنسخ الصفحة و ارسله لمن يهمك أمره .*
*




*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

موضوع فى غايييييييييييييه الاهميه 

ميررررررسى كتير ليك على التنبيه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (17 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى غايييييييييييييه الاهميه ​
> 
> ميررررررسى كتير ليك على التنبيه​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*ربنا يباركك يا **kokoman:16_14_21:*​


----------



## rana1981 (17 فبراير 2009)

*خبر مهم جدا وشكرا على نشره​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااا 
ميرسى ليك بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Mor Antonios (17 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *خبر مهم جدا وشكرا على نشره​*


*rana1981:16_14_20:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (17 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااا ​*
> *ميرسى ليك بجد*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


:16_14_21:*bent el3dra*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع مهم وخطير فعلا
انا كتير برد على التليفون وهو بيشحن ومحصليش حاجه
ربنا يستر
ميرسى للتحذير يا انطونيوس*


----------



## Mor Antonios (17 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الموضوع مهم وخطير فعلا*
> *انا كتير برد على التليفون وهو بيشحن ومحصليش حاجه*
> *ربنا يستر*
> *ميرسى للتحذير يا انطونيوس*


* ربنا ستر معاكِ..كلنا بنعمل كدة..المهم اننا من الان سناخذ الحذر التام*
*شكرا للمشاركة:16_14_21:*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررررررر لتحذيركMor Antonios 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررررررر لتحذيركmor antonios ​*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


* شكر لكِ. وربنا يباركك:16_14_20:*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا للموضوع الخطير ده

وياريت يتثبت
عشان الكل يقرأه​


----------



## monygirl (7 مارس 2009)

_شكرا لتحذيرك يا انطونيوس _
_موضوع مهم كتير _

_وبيحصل على معانا كلنا_​


----------



## ponponayah (7 مارس 2009)

ميرسى جدا على التحذير 
اناعلى طول برد على الفون وهو بيشحن 
بس كويس انى عرفت 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي Mor Antonios

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## لي شربل (7 مارس 2009)

*الرب يعطي نياحا لنفس ها الشاب ويعطي العزا لاسرته 
ثانكيو Mor Antonios ع ها التحذير .
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## frenzy55 (7 مارس 2009)

يااااااااااااااة ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Coptic Adel (8 مارس 2009)

*هو غريب فعلا الموضوع*

*بس مش قادر اصدقه *

*لأني رديت علي التليفون وهو بيشحن قبل كده ومحصليش حاجة*

*عموما كله ياخد باله وشكرا علي التنبيه*​


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا مور انطونيوس
على التحذير الهام
ودمت بود​


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الخطير ده​
> 
> وياريت يتثبت
> 
> عشان الكل يقرأه​


 
*شكر لك. وربنا يباركك:16_14_20:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _شكرا لتحذيرك يا انطونيوس _
> 
> _موضوع مهم كتير _​
> _وبيحصل على معانا كلنا_​http://www.arabchurch.com/upload


 
*شكر لك. وربنا يباركك:16_14_20:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 مارس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ميرسى جدا على التحذير
> اناعلى طول برد على الفون وهو بيشحن
> بس كويس انى عرفت
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


 
*شكر لكِ. وربنا يباركك:16_14_20:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مشكور اخي mor antonios
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


 
*شكر لك. وربنا يباركك:16_14_20:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يعطي نياحا لنفس ها الشاب ويعطي العزا لاسرته *
> 
> *ثانكيو mor antonios ع ها التحذير .*
> 
> *الله معك ويباركك .*​


 
*امين..شكر لك. وربنا يباركك:16_14_20:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 مارس 2009)

frenzy55 قال:


> يااااااااااااااة ربنا يرحمنا


 
*شكر لك. وربنا يباركك:16_14_20:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 مارس 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *هو غريب فعلا الموضوع*​
> 
> *بس مش قادر اصدقه *​
> *لأني رديت علي التليفون وهو بيشحن قبل كده ومحصليش حاجة*​
> *عموما كله ياخد باله وشكرا علي التنبيه*​


 
*برضوا الحذر واجب*
*شكر لك. وربنا يباركك:16_14_20:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مور انطونيوس
> 
> على التحذير الهام
> 
> ودمت بود​


 
*شكر لك. وربنا يباركك:16_14_20:*​


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2009)

الرب يباركك يا مور


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 مارس 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> الرب يباركك يا مور


 
*شكر لك. وربنا يباركك:16_14_20:*​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتيير يا انطونيوس لتنبيهاتك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ماريتا (1 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى جدااااااااا على هذة النصيحة_
_ربنا يبارك حياااااتك_​


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتيير يا انطونيوس لتنبيهاتك_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


*شكرا للمشاركة... الرب يباركك *:16_14_21:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _ميرسى جدااااااااا على هذة النصيحة_
> 
> 
> _ربنا يبارك حياااااتك_​


*شكرا للمشاركة... الرب يباركك *:16_14_21:​


----------



## youhnna (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لتحذيرك انطونيوس
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مهم جداااااااا
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااا​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​


 
*شكرا للمشاركة... الرب يباركك*:16_14_21:​


----------



## Mino83 (24 أبريل 2009)

ميرسـى يا تـونى علـى التحذيـر ربنـا يباركك..


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 أبريل 2009)

youhnna قال:


> شكرا لتحذيرك انطونيوس
> الرب يبارك حياتك


 
*شكرا للمشاركة... الرب يباركك*:16_14_21:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 أبريل 2009)

Mino83 قال:


> ميرسـى يا تـونى علـى التحذيـر ربنـا يباركك..



*هههههههه  اسمي mor antonios*
*شكرا للمشاركة... الرب يباركك:16_14_21:*​


----------



## maroo maroo (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدااااا
ميررررررسى كتيييير ربنا يباااركك


----------



## marmora jesus (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*يالهوي ده انا بعملها كتير جدا الحركة دي*

*احمد ربنا بقي اني لسه عايشة لحد دلوقتي*

*ميرسي ليك جدا علي التنبيه*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*​


----------



## yousteka (27 سبتمبر 2009)

خبررررررررررررررررر مهم جدا جدا

مرررررسي كتير لحضرتك على التنبيه

ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع   مميز جدا  شكرا​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع ويستحق التقيم 
​


----------

